# Pipe bender storage for your work truck.



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

A short chunk of 2" bus duct fixed to the shelves horizontally with all round straps.

It can fit the 1/2", 3/4" and 1" in just one of them.

Edit: ****, didn't notice you said truck. I don't do pickups. :laughing:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I've seen the use of strut and short lengths of conduit bolted to the sides of the toolboxes with the benders slipped in. 

Looking for a something different if anyone has a better idea.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Saw a guy once who used a 3 rifle gun rack in the back window.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There's a bracket used to secure the Adrian in my van. I use that.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

That's nice, neat and out of the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

amptech said:


> Saw a guy once who used a 3 rifle gun rack in the back window.


 
Seen a pick up with a 2 gun window rack and the rear window panel missing were the 1/2" bender head was sticking out the hole.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Ours just rest in the shovel rack.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Our guys with open beds have mounted pipe vertically up against the headache rack. Seems to work well for them. I have a SpaceKap, so i just mounted some pipe to my shelves like in a van.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't help but to feel sorry for guys that work out of open bed pickups. That type of vehicle is only suited for parts runners or the estimator, in my opinion. Especially since a van is nearly the same price as a pickup.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

zwo thats the dewalt 18" bag you've got in that pic isnt it? I just picked it up a few months ago too, I like it (but its heavy).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mikestew said:


> zwo thats the dewalt 18" bag you've got in that pic isnt it? I just picked it up a few months ago too, I like it (but its heavy).


It's better to have fewer smaller bags. 
Marc mentioned that he has a tool setup just for service changes with everything he needs in it


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> It's better to have fewer smaller bags.
> Marc mentioned that he has a tool setup just for service changes with everything he needs in it


 Exactly it makes no sense to carry 100 LB's of tools when you really don't need 3/4 of that stuff at any given time.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep the 1/2 & 3/4 benders in the back using a couple of Minnie's. The 1 1/4 bender is on the inside roof thru the side door. Works great for me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No wonder all you guys don't like vans.... you hang so much crap off the roof you HAVE to crawl around in 'em.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jrannis said:


> It's better to have fewer smaller bags.
> Marc mentioned that he has a tool setup just for service changes with everything he needs in it



The dewalt is pretty hefty and I really only carry it into certain commercial jobs. I have two smaller bags I use more often and can swap tools into whatever bag I need.


I also have a separate low voltage bag.


----------

